
13brane.net – the best OSS license for interview tests ever - lifeisstillgood
https://13brane.net/rants/holidazed-cavalcade-2018-day-0/
======
lifeisstillgood
About halfway down - a license to release your code under specifically aimed
at the interviewing company - gotta love it. Might just try it out :-)

